# My 20gal being converted to a planted. Wahoo {56k warned}



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

So i finally got started. 

I Purchased a 10 gal to put all mt fish in while the new tank es being set up. $1110gal.JPG
In the pic You can also see i got a bag of SoilMaster Select Charcoal. $14 
I must say i do really like the SMS
I Also purchased 2 bags of Fluorite Black Sand. $29 each

So i moved everyone over to the 10 gal. 
Cleaned out the 20. 
And started laying in the SMS and fluorite sand. 
I did not wash ether. I used 1.25 bags of the Fluorite sand saving some for the 10 when i get to set it up  And the rest SMS not really sure how much i used prob about 2/5ths is SMS.. I poared in layers then tried to kinda mix it together.
sub.JPG

I *slowly *filled with water and the dust cloud wasn't bad at all. I started with using a milk gallon jug so i could go vary slow. In the first few gallons i also added some iron enrichment hoping the SMS would suck it up as i read someone else tried. I also used prob just 2 or 3 gals of my original tank water hoping to bring in some good bacteria. 

Hooked up the Filter witch i kept filled with water also hoping to get bacteria into the new water. Also my new light net up = 3 Clip on Lights with CFL Bulbs.

I picked up some plants just to practice trying to plant them and have something in there to keep way the algae. tank.jpg
I dint realize i got so many till i went to plant em they were in bunches. I guess ill have some for the 10 gal. :icon_wink

Im gunna start working on my DIY Co2 and my Rocks now. 

Oh and i had just hooked up the Filter when that pic was taken then i started writing this. The water is already crystal clear now 

Any suggestions on speeding up the cycling process? I don't have any chemicals for that  Suggest any? i think ive got an ammonia tank buddy or 2 that my dad gave me when he gave me the tank a while make will that help at all or just bring down ammonia? 

Please comment or give suj. I would love to here what u all have to say. 
Note: i have been Addicted to this Forum for like 3 weeks since i found it. A lot of u have helped me already, even if u don't know it. I thank you much :icon_bigg any ? for me please ask.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Need more plants. Other then that looks like a good start. What kind of plants do you have? Some of those look like some of the plants for sale around here that are really not aquarium plants is why I ask.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm afraid that the plants in the back right are not aquatic plants- those are hostas, great shade or houseplants. They won't live long underwater.

I think you need some hardscape in there; wood and/or rocks, plus lots and lots more plants. Check out the Swap n Shop here on the forum- you can get some great deals (and be sure to get aquatic plants instead of houseplants, too.  )


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL damn petCo /i thoguth they might be. well i know the Amizon sword will be ok. How about the one in the back right. said it was an umbrella plant? 

I am working on some rocks now. and im gunna get some stuff off the swap and shop forum. 

What would u all recommend i use as a foreground? i want to be able to put riccia fluitans in it.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah petco, and a lot of chain-pet stores seem to sell plants as "aquatic", when they aren't. I've been duped a few times before.

I some-what made friends with a girl who works there, and she says they aren't even told what they get, or anything about it, it's just listed " Asorted plants" and since it's labeled aquatic, in it goes with the fish stuff.

Sometimes they DO sell true-aquatic, though. Just memorize some scientific names of what you're looking for and drop by there once a week to check it out. I got a steal-deal on some amazon swords the other week, they were really healthy too, to boot.

Good luck though!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think riccia on rocks or driftwood should work OK. I wouldn't get too much, that stuff can get really really invasive, it likes to float.

For a foreground, I'd probably try either Marselia minuta or E. tenellus 'narrow' (dwarf pygmy chain sword).

The plants that are bright green with white edges are the houseplants.

The others look to me like assorted Amazon swords and possibly some crypts.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

ok i took out the house plants and went to the LFS and bought some other stuff to plant. And scored a huge pile of java moss for $3, and a few outher things. I Now def. understand why u all use tweezers to plant with man it is tuff work scaping a tank. Ill pot some pics in a few. Im also seeing a downside to not washing my substrates. I have iar stuck within the substrate from the SMS and i get bad dust cloud wen moving it around trying to scape. 

Oh yea so out of the 3 plants i bout at the petco yesterday, only one is aquatic. The amazon sword i got from there should do ok. I left the "umbrella" plant in but the guy at the LFS store says its a bog plant so probably wont last.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. Where did you find the SMS?


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

I went to Lesco at This link and put in my Zip and found many distributer and 1 should 7 bags in stock. it was about and hour from my place but i happened to be near it two days later. 

Called them and they took the order of the phone and left the bag outside behind a dumpster for me because i wasn't going to be there by the time they closed at 4. 

This was the Silver Spring Location in MD. Vary helpful. I called the one near me only up the road the guy was a jerk and said he wasn't ordering anything else in for the season.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

So this is the current set up~
Scape









Closer view of left side~








View of Right side~









I tied down the Java moss all over a stone mushroom i had sitting around. Also covered that rock witch is a pumice rock. I have do drill a big hole in the bottom and screwed a bolt into it to way it down. 

What u all think? My rock set up on the left came out ALot bigger then i planed but i still like it. Just hope i have swimming room for my fish 

You think the Java moss will survive in the shadow of that mushroom top?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You still have some non aquatic plants in there. Check the back left corner  Other than that, its a good start


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

That looks very nice, but why is there a mushroom-shaped rock in the tank? Seriously, the thing is ugly and needs to go.  Except if you're planning to add shrimps, that is. They would LOVE it!


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

For real? i got that at the LFS. Damn him~
Ive got some gost shrimp that are gunna go in there when the tank is ready. i really got them just to test out the Mollys before i get any fancy shrimp.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

*More plants*

So i got some more plants and ditched the House Plants lol. I still have some "umbrella" plants that im told are a Bog plant? mixed in with my swords, pretending to be swords for now. 
Here are some pics. 
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.









Anyone have any idea on y my fan wort is totaly saging over? u can kinda see in pic7.

Would also like to know what u think of my lights.. I have 3 clip on lights each with a 19w=75w spiral cfl bulb. Enuff lighting? i think im hitting the wrong wave of light too they are only 3000k. 

I now have DIY co2. Im running 2 2liter botels. with a mini submersible pump as my defuser. you can see it in pic1.

Ive ordered Rex's fert combo pack to get started on dosing.
I also ordered some 12" tweezers and 10" scissors. using hand or chopsticks is ruff. 

What are ur thoughts. Please give some pointers if it looks like im messing something up im a total newb. Man i have that word newb...


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

get some daylight bulbs. you'll kick yourself for having 3K bulbs. you'll see so much better results.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

first off Thanks for the reply... 
Will do. if i get the same wattage one that is 60 or 75 watt replacements for the 3 clip on lights do u think this is at least medium lighting?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

go by the actual wattage they put out. 3 replacments for 100W doesnt mean you have 300W over your tank. then do the math for how ever many WPG you want. also add co2 or algae will take over


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

cool ill get 3 x 26watt 100watt replacements that will give me 78watts. I could probably use more but it will have to do for now. i should have went with a regular light to start with.

I am running 2x2L diy co2


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

*cycling*

If you fish look okay don't worry. Otherwise there is a product for doing quick recycle called quick cycle. Could also put some rock from old tank in a sock in the tank.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

The tank cycled fine. The Filter already had a nice bacteria colony going. 

I picked up some new CFL bulbs today. I got 2 GE daylight 26 watt = 100 watt replacments, 6500k. And one different one because i was curious. Its a 25w = 100watt replacement 5000k, but it said it was full spectrum. Ant its tube geometry i thought might be better that the coil ? It does seam to be brighter than the GEs, a little warmer light does white everything out. 
So Total watts used= 76 and 50cents cheaper. Purchased from Ace hardware.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I'm afraid that the plants in the back right are not aquatic plants- those are hostas, great shade or houseplants. They won't live long underwater.


Those plants aren't hostas, look somewhat similar... but they are _Dracaena sanderiana_, striped dragonplant... aka lucky bamboo. But you were right in that it's not a fully aquatic, they can be emersed but more water for a long period of time will kill them.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I love the mushroom. But I like things that people don't normally put in a planted tank. I love when a planted tank does not look like everyone elses.
I think you are off to a great start. Please keep posting new pictures and updates.
I have some of the lucky bamboo in my goldfish tank. I know not a real aquarium plant but I love them and always forget to water them so they live longer for me in the fish tank. I have seen some get really big in a fish tank.:hihi:


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

So i Recently got my some Fertilizers that i ordered from Rex i got the combo pack pretty good deal i think. Any suggestions on testers to use when fertilizing? 
Also got my 12" tweezers and 10" scissors. Witch are helping allot when it come to placing plants in the light substrate. 

Im now dealing with some algae problems. Part of the issue i believe is from lack of CO2. Im running 2 2liter bottles witch actually didn't last vary long at all. I didn't add any baking soda and i believe thats the cause so im giving it another shot with baking soda. 
Ive already cut down my lighting period. 
I think im gunna try to pick up a dew otos on Tues when my LFS gets their shipments in.
Im also planing on making a lid for my tank with a build in wave breaker, out of some plexi-glass from a beer-pong table i took apart last week. 

At this rate i dont know how long im gunna be able to consider this "low tech" :icon_wink 

Thanks for everyones Opinions, help and wonderful suggestions. You all are a blessing to beginners of the hobby.


----------

